# Newbie on a Natty Question



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey y'all, it's me Mojave Moonshine Moses. I found y'all in April of 2018. I've purchased, traded, borrowed, home made, loaned, and tossed more slings that I can remember. 
However, just this last week I've come into my possession and REAL honest to goodness shooter made by a known artisan of the Natty!
So here is the question. See the bands? See the buckle at the wrap? Do I tie on the bands in the direction of the fork, or do I tie on the bands in relation to my draw?
These bands are from the private personal stash of the one and only Raventree78. The Natty came along as a bonus because A) this is what Forum members do, and B) it is an obvious RH Natty!.
I've put 5 rounds through it like a laser beam to my favorite tree at the end of the yard, so I know the bands are effective as is. What about wear and tear, reliability over the long haul?
Of all my slings to-date my band orientation is nearly automatic and 'centered'. 
Help me out, what am I missing?
Cheers, MMM
P. S. --Bonus points if you can guess the maker of this Devine Natty! 






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd leave them alone if they're working. I've had that from time to time with no issues

DSIL is my guess


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When carving a natural , I prefer to cut the ends of the fork tips square ( 90 degrees ) to the fork legs . This way the bands lay nice . I've done it the way you have but don't like the way the bands lay on there when trying to square and even things up . Just an opinion and preference that works well for me .

P.S. Stop changing your forum name . I'ts confusing .


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> When carving a natural , I prefer to cut the ends of the fork tips square ( 90 degrees ) to the fork legs . This way the bands lay nice . I've done it the way you have but don't like the way the bands lay on there when trying to square and even things up . Just an opinion and preference that works well for me .
> 
> P.S. Stop changing your forum name . I'ts confusing .


Funny. My Mom said the same thing! Just call me Forrest (my 2nd middle name). Moses Forrest Tiberius Spartacus Aoki-Oakie.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> I'd leave them alone if they're working. I've had that from time to time with no issues
> 
> DSIL is my guess


Classic Mo overthinking it seems! Good guess btw! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'd leave them alone if they're working. I've had that from time to time with no issues
> ...


You could also put tabs on it if that little belly in the bands is a distraction. They will lay flat over the top of the forks and leave the bands straight.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like to tie the bands on as close to the tops of the forks as safely possible. In my experience this reduces that effect slightly. What's left never bothers me and doesn't appear to affect my shooting.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

But yeah, try tabs with flats on a natural fork if you haven't already. Good stuff man.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I would cut this triangular piece at the top of each prong and make tops 90 degrees to the prong lines.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the input. It is times like these when I wish I can find my 6 year old brain when my only goal in life was to get the bands back onto my Wham-O and collect enough little round rocks out of the driveway so I could meet up with the gang down at the old cemetery.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I've given this considerable thought and have decided that you can change your name any time you want to! As for the other problem, I really don't care, if it shoots good then I think I would stop looking a gift horse in the mouth and just go ahead and shoot it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow! You must of gotten a good night's sleep cause' we are on the same page! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

treeman said:


> I'd leave them alone if they're working. I've had that from time to time with no issues
> 
> DSIL is my guess


Agreed with treeman.

One thing you can check is pull them back, before you feel the resistance. Then see if the bands appear straight like if it was too release and hit a target. Sometimes you have to compensate for the orientation of the wood. That may be what they left buckle in.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice looking stick!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Mo the Flying Dutchman made a fork with the tips cut like that and if watch this video he shows how he ties the bands to the forks. The band tying start about 5.50 on the time line. You have to watch close because he ties fast. I have done it like this and it works pretty good.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Hey Mo the Flying Dutchman made a fork with the tips cut like that and if watch this video he shows how he ties the bands to the forks. The band tying start about 5.50 on the time line. You have to watch close because he ties fast. I have done it like this and it works pretty good.


Oh Gramps, that is a slick video. He essentially is basically putting his bands on exactly opposite as I have done. I'm on it! Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

